# Bad Arse RC/Car



## jaysunn (Mar 30, 2014)

Nothing to do with Skiing/Boarding, just bad arse RC/CAR
So this is my baby, Team Losi 22, real wheel drive electronic driven remote control car. I have an indoor dirt track locally that we run these babies at, Check it out:



And:



EDIT:  THe cambers are off, if anyone else is into this stuff.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 30, 2014)

I used to have a gas powered RC car 7-8 years ago. That thing would haul ASS. We clocked it with a radar gun going 51 mph. 

I let my friend use it with the stipulation he wouldn't try to max it out, well he maxed it out in a parking lot, hit a small bump, got air, hit a tree, and it disintegrated

FYI: you shoulda post this kind of stuff in the "misc" section next time


----------



## jaysunn (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice, believe it or not, with the new  Lipo batteries and motor enhancements, electric vehicles can take the gas machines now a days.  Still funs hell, either or.  Same car year, wish I was driving, not me, also please move this post if it is not in the correct forum section.


----------



## jaysunn (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## jaysunn (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## jimk (Mar 31, 2014)

Reminds me when I was a kid I used to race slot cars at Hampton Beach, NH in the 1960s.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 31, 2014)

These things sure have come a long way.  I had a Tamiya Hornet back in the 80s.


----------



## marcski (Mar 31, 2014)

Pretty cool. But, I think I'd rather have one of these:


----------



## jaysunn (Mar 31, 2014)

I had a hornet, awesome vehicle.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 31, 2014)

jaysunn said:


> I had a hornet, awesome vehicle.



I also had a Frog for a little while.

I see the Hornet is still available.  I might have to buy one and put it together with my kids for old times sake!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 1, 2014)

bvibert said:


> These things sure have come a long way.  I had a Tamiya Hornet back in the 80s.



I had one of those too. I have a Losi mini something(can't remember the name)that I picked up about 10 years ago, still sitting in my basement smashed up!


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2014)

I used to have a team associated rc10. Loved that car.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 1, 2014)

This thread is bringing back fond memories of the RC car club we had in middle school where we had an oval track setup in the gym.  We also made some epic jumps using the gymnastic mats.  Good times!


----------

